# stiff neck, headaches



## Amy

anyone else get this? My neck on the right side is so stiff and sore along with giving me headache. Iv also had vision problems and seeing stars for long time after standing or rubbing my eyes, doc thinks eye thing is nothing but i worry


----------



## jojo74

Hi, I had really bad neck and severe headaches from around 12weeks to 17, it was horrendous, so I have every sympathy with u! I tried reducing my pillows at night which helped slightly, but in all I think it was a hormone problem. I got really baron a couple of occasions, doc told me to take paracetemol and ibuprofen, I didn't like taking ibuprofen but doc said it was fine only in second tri, this was the only medication that helped me. Hope u feel better soon xxx


----------



## Zodiac

Have you looked into seeing a Chiropractor? I get lot of tension in my neck and I also have a L4 disc buldge. I've been seeing a Chiropractor for years and it has helped to reduce my migraines and lower back pain.

You can continue care through pregnancy too. You just can't (shouldn't) adjust your lower back until after 12 weeks. I just got a full adjustment on Saturday and I'm feeling much better than I was before.

Getting adjusted is much better than having to pop a pill for the pain.


----------



## Chesca

Yep I have had these hun. I ended up booking a pregnancy massage/ reflexology as it was unbareable! My eyes started hurting also but once I had the massage the eye pain went away... must've been a eye tension caused by the stiff neck/ headache.

Hope yours goes away soon, :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Nyn

I've had bad headaches for a few weeks now and just yesterday my neck went all stiff and very very sore for the second time in 2 weeks :( am now sporting a scarf. Had a horrible nights sleep cause of it.. no idea if it's pregnancy related or just that I'm being a clutz? All I did to hurt my neck was sniff and shrug my shoulders at the same time and it just seized up :shrug:


----------



## Scarletvixen

Hi I asked something simular on here the other day,finnally got adocs appointment yesterday and the reason for my bad headaches appears to be my blood sugars are too low, unfortunally being diabetic i have to keep them low so i will just have to suffer the horendous headaches for just now :(

My blood pressure etc is all fine


----------

